# ADA Green Brighty Special SHADE



## Cyworld (11 Apr 2009)

Hey guys.
Just wondering if the Green Brighty Special SHADE will actually help my java ferns and narrow ferns.
Does anyone have any experience with this product?



Thanks in advanceee


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

whats wrong with the plants?


----------



## Cyworld (12 Apr 2009)

Nono, haha.
There is nothing wrong with my java ferns and narrow ferns.
I just want them to grow fast.
Also, usually when I have Java ferns they sometimes turn brown and they grow new leaves really slow.
So I just wanted to know if this product will help them be in good shape.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Apr 2009)

Most good fertilisers dosed daily should keep it looking tip top. 

If you want ADA, then go for the brighty step range. If you want the N and P, then get the ADA special lights, this is ADA's version of N,P and K in a bottle. Its good stuff! 

Daily dosing is the key. Any browning leaves or leaves with brown spots underneath should be removed,this will give the plant an over all healthier look and promote new growth much quicker.

Cheer.


----------



## plantbrain (12 Apr 2009)

Here's the amounts of what is in the bottles:

Volume measurement of ADA bottle pumps: 990 micro liters per full pump (SE: 20 micro liters). 

Results from CLS laboratory (Rancho Cordova, CA)
Green Brighty â€œlightsâ€	Green Brighty â€œShadeâ€	Green Brighty Step 1	Green Brighty Step 2	Green Brighty Step 3	Bright K

K+	2400	3100	84	81	970	68000
NO3	4340	4385	N/D	N/D	N/D	
NH4	865	108				
PO4	3900	2400				
Fe	   ****	****	190	310	340	

Table 1 (all concentration units are mg/liter)

Results from Hach DR 2800
Fertilizer brand name	Green Brighty â€œlightsâ€	Green Brighty â€œShadeâ€	Green Brighty Step 1	Green Brighty Step 2	Green Brighty Step 3	Brighty K

K+	2400	3000	80	80	900	68000
NO3	4385	4385	N/D	N/D	N/D	
NH4	855	110				
PO4	4000	2450				
Fe	******	********	190	308	341	

Table 2 (all concentration units are mg/liter)


Did this a long time ago.
I guess it's good stuff if you like paying high $$$ for a little tiny bit of ferts added to mostly water  

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Cyworld (13 Apr 2009)

Woa. That's a ton of info.
Okai, so daily dosing is the key.
But, I'm really not sure what to dose daily.
My tank is about 43 gallons with 4 pearl gouramis and I do 2 water changes a week. each 25%
I was told by another member on this forum that I should be dosing 5ml of tropica aquacare+.
BTW, the ferts I have are ADA green brighty special lights(for me glossos), tropica aquacare+, tropica aquacare no n+p, and ADA green brighty step 2. 
Should I dose all of these everyday? if so how much of each should I dose?
Also, should I change my wc to 50% once a week?

Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Apr 2009)

Cyworld said:
			
		

> Woa. That's a ton of info.
> Okai, so daily dosing is the key.
> But, I'm really not sure what to dose daily.
> My tank is about 43 gallons with 4 pearl gouramis and I do 2 water changes a week. each 25%
> ...


Why not save yourself tons of money and try dosing dry salts via the regime discussed in this article: EI DOSING USING DRY SALTS

You can use other off the shelf products, TPN+ being the one of choice that is still much less expensive than the ADA products.

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Apr 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Why not save yourself tons of money and try dosing dry salts via the regime discussed in this article: EI DOSING USING DRY SALTS




very true. i run 3 tanks via EI on the equivalent (money wise, probably less in fact ) to one bottle of off the shelf fertiliser.


----------



## plantbrain (13 Apr 2009)

S-
You might try the TRopica if you wish to stay with a "brand name", it's a fair bit richer(so you use less and get more for the $). Add this to the ADA bottle for convenience. I think the richer amount will certainly help.

Also, if you follow ADA, then you do the 30-50% weekly water changes after a the initial first few months/weeks of higher frequency WC's, so there's little issue with nutrient build up.

Just like EI.

EI puts a lot in the water column, ADA put a lot in the sediment and then lite in the water column. The Sun Total amount is the same and is reflected in the growth rates. You can use EI+ ADA sediments and light levels also(pretty much what I personally do) without any issue.

But you do not need to go that rich either, but it rules things out and extends the life of the ADA sediment more, which cost a lot more than EI KNO3 dosing etc. 

So there are a few options, you can DIY ADA based on the analysis above, you can use Tropica, you can use EI, or you can cut EI say by 1/2, 1/3 and use that. They all should work. The water change addresses the build up. Alternatively, you can calibrate test kits, say Hach for PO4, Lamotte for NO3, then dose according to the ppm's and keep them in the 0.5ppm- 3ppm for PO4, and about 8-10-35ppm for NO3. Or a little of both test and water changes.

These all work, but each has a trade off, cost, time/labor, background knowledge to do them etc. None are better than the other, it's more a set of trade offs that works best for you. Arguments for ADA AS+ large water changes+ DIY fert salts are fairly difficult to overcome.

One thing folks in the UK have not done much is DIY soils/muds etc in this forum. They work about as well as ADA AS. But the ADA AS looks nicer, but the cost vs the benefit might be better for some that want to save $.

Some "hacks" have suggested soil in the UK, but I think the merits of some of what they stated got lost in the fray and the ego  

But that does not mean part of what they said is not true or is a valid method :idea: 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Cyworld (13 Apr 2009)

I think I will have to stick with a "brand name" method.
Dry salts aren't availiable for me and I'm not too fond of ordering things online.
So 50% wc weekly. Should I dose 5ml of tropica n+p everyday?


----------

